
Designed by Yves Behar, Edyn (YC W14) Gives Plant Recommendations and Tips - jasonlaramburu
http://www.wired.com/2015/04/edyn-garden-sensor
======
boomshucka
Does anyone actually care that it's designed by Yves Behar? Every time this
stupid company promotes themselves, they mention Yves Behar. Did you ever see
apple say "Designed by Steve Jobs"? Or, "Designed by Jonny Ive" ? No. Stop.

~~~
jasonlaramburu
Hi there, Edyn Founder and CEO here-- not sure that's a fair comparison. Most
people who care about product design already know that Apple products are
designed by Jonny Ive, so to mention it would be redundant. As a new startup,
we don't have that kind of name recognition, but we know many of our customers
value great design. We must be doing something right if you've picked up on it
:)

~~~
boomshucka
The vast majority of apple users have never heard of Jonathan Ive.

Edit: No, you aren't doing something right because I've picked up on it. Every
time I see it I think to myself "It's stupid that these guys keep doing this,
I wonder what other mistakes they are making".

~~~
jasonlaramburu
I'm sure we've made tons of mistakes... we are a startup :)

~~~
boomshucka
This might sound clever to you. But you are selling a product that people want
to go in and buy from HD and walk out and have it just work. Nobody who walks
into HD cares that you are a startup.

For what it's worth, the product does look good, and sounds good too.

~~~
jasonlaramburu
Thanks! Being a startup in Home Depot is actually really exciting. The
overwhelming majority of products they stock are from large established brands
(rain bird, black and decker, mikita etc). Our big advantage over those
companies is that as a small/nimble team we can iterate our product quickly.

